# Jeder kann was tun



## jirgel (20. März 2010)

Auch wenn es nur ein kleiner trost :cist so kann man wennigsten seine stimme für die gute sache geben#6, auch wenn man aus persönlichen Gründen nicht selbst helfen kann darum gibt eure Stimmer hier ab

http://www.fluessevollerleben.at/de/menu52/petitionen2/ 


Auch die jugend und Kinder können mit machen hier 

http://www.fluessevollerleben.at/de/menu52/petitionen1/

gegen die Kraftwerkssauerein gegen die verbauung unserer letzten natürlichen Flussstrecken auch wenn unserer Fische nicht süss und knuddelich sind wie polnische Hundewelpen. 

So kann man sich doch für das ökosystem Fluss stark machen gerade uns Angler die wir auch für denn Schutz unserer Gewässer verantwortlich sind, denn ohne Schutz kein Angelspass mehr.

Also online eintragen und so helfen


----------



## rob (21. März 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

meine stimme haben sie!
lg rob


----------



## richard (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

...und auch die meine.


----------



## gismowolf (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

...meine und die meiner Familienmitglieder haben sie schon seit über 4 Wochen,aber es hilft nicht!!!:c :c #q
Die Energie AG baut jetzt einfach das uralte(seit 1913 bestehend)
Kleinkraftwerk der schon seit Jahren stillgelegten Flachs-Spinnerei
in Stadl Paura auf eine Größenordnung zur Versorgung von 4500 Haushalten aus.Dabei wird aber der Standort der Turbine an die Traun verlegt und der Werkskanal,der das letzte Rückzugsgebiet
der ehemals massenhaft hier vorkommenden Traunäschen in einer Länge von ca.1km wird zugeschüttet!!!:c :c :c #d
Zum Vergleich:das KW Lambach versorgt 6000 Haushalte mit Strom.


----------



## jirgel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*



gismowolf schrieb:


> ...meine und die meiner Familienmitglieder haben sie schon seit über 4 Wochen,aber es hilft nicht!!!:c :c #q
> Die Energie AG baut jetzt einfach das uralte(seit 1913 bestehend)
> Kleinkraftwerk der schon seit Jahren stillgelegten Flachs-Spinnerei
> in Stadl Paura auf eine Größenordnung zur Versorgung von 4500 Haushalten aus.Dabei wird aber der Standort der Turbine an die Traun verlegt und der Werkskanal,der das letzte Rückzugsgebiet
> ...




Boa Gismo das ist ja zum :vmein Beileid da muss man ja noch was machen können;+


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Servus. Leute ich vesteh nicht was ihr habts. Irgendwo müssens ja die Milliardengewinne a bissl unterbringen. Ob ma  Kraftwerk brauchen oder net is doch schei...egal de Wirtschaft muaß leben. Mir ham bald ka Luft mehr ka Wasser und kane Viecha oba des is wurscht wichtig das sie de Großkozaten de Tachen voistopfen. Oiso scheiß auf des Leben wichtig is  deana Briaftoschn is voi.
Mia hom a de ganze Fmilie unterschriebn.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Hi, ich wohne zwar in Good old Germany, aber meine Stimme habt ihr auch. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. März 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Wohne zwar auch in DE, aber da ein paar gute Angelurlaubsausflüge gern in A verbracht werden (bei meinen Eltern) ist meine Stimme selbstredend abgegeben. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## gismowolf (1. April 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Das Neueste vom KW Stadl Paura an der Traun:
Nur ein Klacks oder doch eine Behinderung zum Bau??
Ich hoffe,daß man den Text lesen kann!(Kann leider keine größeren Fotos einstellen)!


----------



## gismowolf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Der Bau des KW Stadl Paura verzögert sich.Vielleicht geschieht doch noch ein Wunder!???????????  #c ;+


----------



## schadstoff (11. April 2010)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Meine Stimme gabs auch


----------



## Schneckchen (7. November 2011)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Wir haben leider verloren - der Bach ist schon zum Teil zugeschüttet. Freue mich jedoch, dass auch Ortsfremde diesen für die Fische wichtigen Bach geschätzt haben.


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. November 2011)

*AW: Jeder kann was tun*

Das ist schade zu hören 

Gruß Toxe


----------

